
Social ranking company Klout is shutting down - spacemanspiffy
https://gizmodo.com/klouts-score-drops-to-zero-as-it-announces-plans-to-clo-1825930417
======
hkmurakami
Really did not enjoy reading the news years ago when Klout got bought for 9
figures (iirc?). Rewarding shitty businesses in this way just incentivizes
people towards the wrong things and sends terrible signals down the system.

------
ghba66
I wonder if it's possible for these """journalists""" to write an article that
is not full of pathetic jokes and puns.

